# Anybody going to GIE this year? (2021)



## Ware

I plan to attend again. :thumbup:

https://www.gie-expo.com/


----------



## fatsquirrel

Our company usually sends our department, so I'm hoping that resumes again this year.


----------



## Thejarrod

have you considered having a TLF booth?


----------



## Ware

Thejarrod said:


> have you considered having a TLF booth?


I actually have considered that, but haven't pursued it. I usually try to fly out early on Friday morning, so I would need to commit to another full day in Louisville.

The other thing that has held me back is that the show is geared more toward those who work in the industry (versus DIY). Also the cost - it looks even just a 10x10 booth space is upwards of $3,000. I guess that's how they help keep the cost of admission low for attendees.

It would be fun to have a place for TLF members to congregate though. :thumbup:


----------



## Amoo316

Ware said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you considered having a TLF booth?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have considered that, but haven't pursued it. I usually try to fly out early on Friday morning, so I would need to commit to another full day in Louisville.
> 
> The other thing that has held me back is that the show is geared more toward those who work in the industry (versus DIY). Also the cost - it looks even just a 10x10 booth space is upwards of $3,000. I guess that's how they help keep the cost of admission low for attendees.
> 
> It would be fun to have a place for TLF members to congregate though. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I know it's a long shot, but considering the impact/growth of the Retail side of lawn care in the last year, may at least be worth a phone call to see if they would cut you a deal on a booth, even if it's out of the way. Might be better for them then not selling a spot at all.


----------



## Ware

I booked my flights today.


----------



## Bmossin

I'll be there. Hope I can run into you again this year Mr. Ware.


----------



## Dkrem

I'll be there all day, all three days -including the early access hours on Wednesday since I'll have a buyer badge  Hopefully we find each other this time so I can thank you in person for the effort you put into this board.


----------



## Ware

We should figure out a time/place at the show for an informal TLF gathering and post it up in this thread.


----------



## Dkrem

Great idea.


----------



## Bmossin

Ill be there about the same time frame as you @Dkrem. @Ware a quick hello would be great.


----------



## Ware

It was great to see everyone at GIE this year. I had a great time. I'll start a new thread to discuss next year. :thumbup:


----------



## Thejarrod

I followed some of what was going on at GIE this year on social media. 
I was expecting it to be flooded with battery powered EVERYTHING. there was some battery stuff in there, but not nearly as much as i was expecting. 
For those who were there, how much battery powered stuff on display? I'm particularly interested in commercial grade zero turn and stand on mowers.


----------



## Ware

I saw a lot more battery stuff than I did in 2019, but my guess is the commercial following isn't quite there yet - other than those who are about to be force-fed in California. I do expect that segment to continue to grow though.


----------



## wiread

Was not at the expo, but a friend of mine is carrying GreenWorks mowers in our area. Doesn't get his stock until early November, so soon and as long as weather holds out i'm heading over to test one of them. I'm not buying, yet anyway. Our area is not one I'd expect battery stuff to take off early, and neither does he, but he said he's had a ton of interest from Lawn care and maintenance companies itching to get their hands on one.

Of course wanting to see them and actually spending the money are two different things, but i'm excited to check them out.


----------



## Dkrem

As far as real commercial electric mowers. Mean Green is still IMHO about the only thing out there designed for that kind of use. There were tons of electric trimers and accessories, and homeowner mowers, but I didn't see anything else electric mower which seemed like a true commercial daily production unit.


----------



## Dkrem

Bmossin said:


> Ill be there about the same time frame as you @Dkrem. @Ware a quick hello would be great.


You made it into Taryl's GIE video @3:26!






EDIT: Hah!, I'm in the background of his VP fuels bit @5:14


----------



## Bmossin

Ive finally broken into the YouTubes lol.


----------

